# Upcoming Movie Trailer's & Teasers



## KenpoTess (Nov 23, 2005)

Looks like fun for the whole family  

Chronicles of Narnia

Trailer here
http://bvim-qref.sitestream.com/LionWitchWardrobe/Narnia_Trailer3_1209_3000.mov


Open Season  coming Next Fall .. How very fun ~! 

http://www.apple.com/trailers/sony_pictures/open_season/high.html


Happy Feet.. Penguins .. looks cute  
http://pdl.warnerbros.com/wbmovies/happyfeet/happy_feet_teaser_qt_500.mov


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 23, 2005)

Underworld Evolution  coming Jan 2006
http://www.apple.com/trailers/sony_pictures/underworldevolution/


----------



## arnisador (Nov 23, 2005)

My kids are excited about Narnia. But we say the Happy Feet trailer at HPIV and we all asked ourselves...is there enough here to carry a movie for 90 minutes?

I enjoyed the first Underworld well enough, but will probably wait for this one to come to HBO.


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 23, 2005)

IceAge 2 The Meltdown 
*poor squirrel* 
http://www.apple.com/trailers/fox/ice_age_2/hd/

Yeah I agree about Happy Feet.. 
and most likely I'll be waiting for all to come to DVD.. though might go to see Underworld 2 on the mega screen.. just cuz


----------

